

Summation of the multiples 3 or 5 from 1-999 - barakstout
http://deadendmath.com/summation-of-the-multiples-3-or-5-from-1-999/

======
lutusp
From the article: "No wonder people easily dislike mathematics, who would want
to add so many numbers?"

But that's not mathematics, that's arithmetic. This may seem like arid
pedantry, except that many people are exposed to this kind of bonehead
arithmetic in elementary school and think that's all there is to mathematics.
That's a shame, and a correctable error.

Mathematics isn't "2 plus 2 equals 4". Mathematics is Avatar:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRdxXPV9GNQ>

Mathematics is hitting a target on Mars, within a new meters, after eight
months of travel:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcGMDXy-Y1I>

Mathematics is beauty:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandelbrot_set>

I wish people could be taught mathematics _before_ arithmetic, not after. But
this contradicts centuries of scholastic tradition.

------
obitus
To quote you back "But that's not mathematics, that's arithmetic".

I can see your point of view, but arithmetic is one of oldest fundamentals of
mathematics. This is the way I was thought.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmetic>

Its like the old saying "Its not what you say, but how you say it". In this
day and age, people generally get the perception that mathematics is all about
counting.

